# PCV valve/grommet



## KingJacobo (Jul 6, 2011)

My PCV grommet going into the rear of my '66 manifold is extremely loose, so I need to replace the grommet at a minimum, may as well do the PCV valve itself while I'm there.

Can I walk into Autozone and buy the grommet (PCV valve too)? Or does it need to be the exact factory style which needs to be special ordered? I don't want to rip the old one out and then realize I need that dang rubber to be ordered.

Factory:
PCV Grommet GM part | Pontiac Tripower

Will this local parts store one work? 
Mr. Gasket/1 pc. each neoprene valve cover grommet and PCV grommet (6376) | Valve Cover Grommet | AutoZone.com


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Order the right one from one of the vendors. It is an exact fit and will install in a minute. The old ones get rock hard and shrink, causing looseness. Leave the old PCV alone until you get the new grommet. As a side note, the original, made in USA PCV valves almost never fail. Clean the original valve with a bit of carb cleaner and re-use it. Better than installing inferior, uncalibrated Chinese made crap.


----------



## KingJacobo (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll inspect and re-use my old PCV valve if it's in decent shape. Time to call up Ames or one of the other usual suspects. 

Thanks!


----------



## KingJacobo (Jul 6, 2011)

So I got the hose off easy, but I was yanking on the PCV valve itself for an hour (lots of profanity) and it wouldn't come out. It's loose enough to move with my hand a full 360 degrees but it won't pop out with needle nose pliers. 

Any technique to getting a stubborn PCV valve out? These aren't the type you unscrew right?


----------



## 67GTOCoupe (Mar 6, 2013)

It is not uncommon for the rubber to become so hard as to not allow the PCV valve to be removed. Especially in cars that have lived in places like Florida or Arizona. I have seen rubber that you would swear was a piece of plastic on some cars in Florida it was so hard! You might have to destroy the PCV valve to actually get it out and it also means trying to remove what was the rubber grommet involves having to break it up into small pieces without droping them into the engine.


----------



## KingJacobo (Jul 6, 2011)

That describes my grommet! It was so hard I questioned whether it was actually rubber, it looks and feels like plastic. 

I really don't want to destroy the PCV valve getting it out, could I carefully slice the grommet into a few large pieces so that the valve just falls out?


----------



## 67GTOCoupe (Mar 6, 2013)

I never had any luck trying to work with rubber that hard. Even more of a pain is trying to keep the broken pieces of what was the grommet from falling into the engine. You might be able to kind of shatter the grommet being that it is so hard but chances are the lower half of the grommet will end up in the engine unfortunately.
Luckly most of the ones I delt with were mounted in the valve cover so I would just remove the whole cover break of the valve then break up the grommet and then clean out any debris left in the baffle with some high pressure air just to be sure.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You'll have to sacrifice the PCV valve, then. If you try removing the rock hard grommet with the valve in place, it gives the grommet no room to collapse in on itself to remove. You do NOT want to end up bending up the valley pan! So, get a new valve, and pry out the old one. Then, try to get the grommet out without letting pieces of it fall into the valley pan if you can help it. Good luck. This is pretty much par for the course.


----------



## KingJacobo (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm gonna borrow needle nose vice grips and use all I can to try to pry the valve out, but if I still can't:

1. Can I CAREFULLY use a heat gun/small blowtorch to get the PCV valve loose, yank out the valve and then the grommet? Or is this a recipe for disaster given the location and crudeness?

2. If any small pieces of old grommet fall in and I can't get them all out, is there a baffle or something to stop pieces from getting sucked back into the engine?

Who woulda thought something so simple would be such a PITA.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Heat gun, yes. Open flame, no. (crankcase fumes). The valley pan is layered, with a hollow section in between layers. If a piece or two of rubber fall in, they won't hurt anything. They'll most likely stay stuck in the valley pan. No worries.


----------



## KingJacobo (Jul 6, 2011)

I finally got the grommet and valve in, but I had to take a knife and carefully make the hole just a tad wider for the valve to fit (didn't hackjob it in one swipe), 2 hours and a helping hand and there was no way it was going in that tiny hole otherwise. 

Now, there is a little bit of play with the valve so I think I took out a little too much from the grommet? The vacuum leak is still there, so I know it isn't an airtight seal. UGH!

Would high temp RTV on the PCV valve into the grommet seal it and stop my vacuum leak? I get 15 psi with it in and 20 psi when I plug the PCV line for a few seconds to test it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would put in a new grommet and then use some grease on the PVC and opening to help get it through the grommet. You might be able to put a socket over the PCV along with a short extension and then use a pry bar to help leverage the unit in.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Like Rukee said. Get a new grommet and start over. When you get to a point where you think you need to cut or modify a factory part to fit, STOP. Then ask someone. Dishwashing soap works great as a lube , as does wd40, etc. This should be a 2 minute job.


----------



## KingJacobo (Jul 6, 2011)

I got to the point where I couldn't do it after way too long of trying and motor oil for lube. 

Guess it's back to square one and a new grommet for this little repair. Can I put the PCV valve in the grommet and then jam the grommet into the hole? Or will the grommet need to go in first? I could get it in separately outside the engine, but not with the limited space in the rear of the engine between the manifold, distributor and wires.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, you should be able to. The bigger diameter of the grommet should allow you to twist it into place with the PCV already installed. Don't use motor oil...use wd40 or dish soap.


----------



## KingJacobo (Jul 6, 2011)

I think the PCV is good to go and vacuum psi is now at 20.

Thanks as always guys! :cheers


----------

